# Severalls Hospital -LATEST NEWS



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital -LATEST NEWS*

Thought that it might be a good idea to have a thread specifically for the latest on what's happening at Severalls Hospital. So for anyone who has recently paid her a visit and for anyone who visits in the future, please spare a little time to add what you think has changed. Perhaps an area has been demolished, gutted, preparation works begun, re-development etc. Think that you get the idea. Please don't put exact dates, and don't mention Security or how you got in / out -thanks 

Lb

P.s. -Mods, if you think this is a naff idea, please feel free to delete


----------



## KingRat

Lots of banging and hamering the other day.
Big machinery sounded as if it was moving in as well 

Mainly in and around the areas nearest to the 'live site'.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for the update KR  I know that some of the noise I heard is coming from the new Football Stadium being built at Cuckoo Farm to the North of Myland Court.

*New Stadium from Ivy Villa (just visible through trees)*






*New Stadium from Tower / Severalls Lane*


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Service Tunnels*
Saw signs of fairly recent "making good" activity on a recent afternoon stroll.......










I kept an eye on this manhole, but alas, i never saw it open (just had the standard glass blocks in-between an iron grid)

*The same manhole about a year ago*









*NOTE:- feel free to add to this thread, but as mentioned before, please don't show current access etc.*


----------



## Lone Explorer

> DSCN6183.jpg


 f-ing hell that gone up quick (Stadium)

Stadium worth a look, no history probley a bit boring ?

****

A mate I know works for X they put in at bid to build houses 32 mill. he siad there another concentrate who put a bid in of 12 mill more


----------



## UrbanX

> Colchester MP Bob Russell has called on the Government to fund a junction from the A12 Northern By-Pass into the Severalls area of Colchester after a major house-builder withdrew from buying the site of the former Severalls Hospital.
> Part of the proceeds from the subsequent development would have paid for the multi-million pound junction - but now it is uncertain when the junction will be built.
> Mr Russell revealed today that he had written to the Secretary of State for Transport, the Rt Hon Ruth Kelly MP, to request that the Government pays for the junction in advance of any development of the Severalls area - which, if the Government agrees, would he believe assist the eventual sale of the former hospital site and grounds, plus land owned by Colchester Borough Council.
> He explained: "Without the junction, the new Community Stadium will be seriously affected by the inadequate road infrastructure. Also, with land prices falling and major house-builders not buying big sites, the National Health Service will now not get until much later the many millions of pounds which had been anticipated with the sale of Severalls."



So it still hasn't been sold then...


----------



## Speed

I belive the buyer pulled out due to the housing market taking a turn for the worse.


----------



## surlygirl

ooh....good news.

knee is getting better, just need to get a new camera and i might be heading back (even tho i said last time was my last time...!!)


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for the update UX -sounds like good news (for us Explorers at least!!) 
Speed's correct about the current housing market slow-down as being a contributing factor. As the report says, a new junction would need to be built off the A12 to make the local road infrastructure viable.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

surlygirl said:


> ...........and i might be heading back (even tho i said last time was my last time...!!)



I know exactly what ya mean! 

How's things matey? PM me sometime.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## shadowman

When i tried to look round last week al the good old entrance points had notices which read " Trespassers Will Be Prosecuted to the Full Extent Of The Law" and they had been out with their welder and hole filling kit.


----------



## surlygirl

shadowman said:


> When i tried to look round last week al the good old entrance points had notices which read " Trespassers Will Be Prosecuted to the Full Extent Of The Law" and they had been out with their welder and hole filling kit.




ha. full extent of the law. by who? if the buyer has pulled out then who exactly is the owner?

has it reverted to English Partnerships?


----------



## Lightbuoy

surlygirl said:


> ha. full extent of the law. by who? if the buyer has pulled out then who exactly is the owner?
> 
> has it reverted to English Partnerships?



Yeah -full extent of the Law oliceman: that'll be *Civil* Law then  

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Fragz

I just visited Severalls and it seemed there was plenty there and no sign of demolition. It was my first time there and wasn't impressed. It was an amazing size but empty...


----------



## MD

fragz
did you get up the water tower?
sevs was my 1st asylum still got a soft spot for it


----------



## Goldie87

Fragz said:


> It was my first time there and wasn't impressed. It was an amazing size but empty...



How can you not be impressed by severalls :huh: lol

Ive been to a number of hospitals and asylums, but Severalls was the first. Yes its well cleared out, but the sheer size of the place, and the fact you can spend a nice chilled out day there make it my favorite.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Fragz said:


> I just visited Severalls and it seemed there was plenty there and no sign of demolition. It was my first time there and wasn't impressed. It was an amazing size but empty...



Hi Fragz.

Good to hear that you got into see Sevs

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

Goldie87 said:


> How can you not be impressed by severalls :huh: lol
> 
> Ive been to a number of hospitals and asylums, but Severalls was the first. Yes its well cleared out, but the sheer size of the place, and the fact you can spend a nice chilled out day there make it my favorite.



Each to their own I guess! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Goldie87

indeed lol


----------



## Fragz

Goldie87 said:


> How can you not be impressed by severalls :huh: lol
> 
> Ive been to a number of hospitals and asylums, but Severalls was the first. Yes its well cleared out, but the sheer size of the place, and the fact you can spend a nice chilled out day there make it my favorite.



My first Was Cane Hill so was hoping for more random stuff that had been left. Saying I wasn't impressed was too harsh, should have said a disappointment. It was a mission to get in there especially when the first attempt was the wrong way in....... We didn't have that much time to get around due to wasted time, so rushed it a bit I guess, hence the lack of enthusiasm on the photos... Because of this tweaked them a bit, tend not to do this with natural lit shots.




























































Twas too hot, sticky, and knackard to climb the tower.... maybe next time ???


----------



## Midnight

Yeh i have to agree with LB and Matt ... Sevs is still a good site to have a chilled explore in. To be honest its an even better explore when u got other explorers around you.. Just ask LB, Urbex.. SurlyGirl, Site, UrbanX, Chelle... lol the list is endless... that place was my first and got a soft spot for


----------



## chelle

*Cool*

Fragz,I love the last one of the tower.......hate you for it!!!!!Oh and make sure you see the tower one day ,you wont be dissappointed.
Stu


----------



## firefoxx74

The football ground is now an active site, Colchester played its first friendly in front of 6,000 people (it's a 20k seater stadium).


----------



## surlygirl

gots to agree with midnight - it was my first too (does that sound wrong?!) and even tho i've been loads i always feel drawn back there....

oi, midnight - when i'm back from honeymoon let's set up another visit? still need to do the tower/nurses home....


----------



## NobodyGirl

Fragz said:


> My first Was Cane Hill so was hoping for more random stuff that had been left. Saying I wasn't impressed was too harsh, should have said a disappointment. It was a mission to get in there especially when the first attempt was the wrong way in....... We didn't have that much time to get around due to wasted time, so rushed it a bit I guess, hence the lack of enthusiasm on the photos... Because of this tweaked them a bit, tend not to do this with natural lit shots.



I really love the photos! they have a lot of depth and the lighting and colour tones are amazing!


----------



## jay_200

What town it severalls in, would like to see this place, looks awesome


----------



## Lone Explorer

I not been there almost two years now, how recked is it now  


1st line in google jay_200


----------



## Midnight

Its still explorable... im going back soon. so let me know


----------



## Sectionate

All i know of recent news is that an airing court shelter has been torched.


----------



## Flaxington

did see a lot of fire damage when we were there


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M

Fragz said:


> My first Was Cane Hill so was hoping for more random stuff that had been left. Saying I wasn't impressed was too harsh, should have said a disappointment. It was a mission to get in there especially when the first attempt was the wrong way in....... We didn't have that much time to get around due to wasted time, so rushed it a bit I guess, hence the lack of enthusiasm on the photos... Because of this tweaked them a bit, tend not to do this with natural lit shots.
> 
> Twas too hot, sticky, and knackard to climb the tower.... maybe next time ???



Awesome shots of cane hill there Fragz cant wait to explore that place!


----------



## urbtography

Im going back this weekend, i should probably say hi in the welcome forum first but ill pop over there after this post, anyway where was i ah yes im popping back to severalls this weekend, last trip i did see a bit of arson damage, like someone mentioned before an outside sitting shelter had been torched, id actually seen it on fire when i was going past a while ago from the road, it saddens me everytime i see smoke rising from that place, another bit of history up in flames 

Also, i saw some big wooden posts being put up, like they were preparing to offer the site for sale again, i think its in the ownership of the NHS at the moment, they have put more signs up on the fences threatening legal action but im not sure how they can say its criminal when tresspass is a civil offence and is between you and the land owner.


----------



## Lightbuoy

urbtography said:


> Im going back this weekend, i should probably say hi in the welcome forum first but ill pop over there after this post, anyway where was i ah yes im popping back to severalls this weekend, last trip i did see a bit of arson damage, like someone mentioned before an outside sitting shelter had been torched, id actually seen it on fire when i was going past a while ago from the road, it saddens me everytime i see smoke rising from that place, another bit of history up in flames
> 
> Also, i saw some big wooden posts being put up, like they were preparing to offer the site for sale again, i think its in the ownership of the NHS at the moment, they have put more signs up on the fences threatening legal action but im not sure how they can say its criminal when tresspass is a civil offence and is between you and the land owner.



Hi,

For ya information, those wooden posts used to have "For Sale" signs, but these were taken down when the buyer pulled out of the sale.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## urbtography

Ahhhh, oooo do you live there?  i didnt see you when i was wandering around, im suprised i didnt attract half the police force though, im so clumsy in those corridors i walked into everything piece of plastic or rubble possible.

EDIT:
There appears to be random piles of metal appearing around severalls, i suspect pikeys, also piles of pipe insulation, signs of whats left of piping i suppose, also i dont know if anyone else has noted this but, be careful on i think its floor 3 or 4 of the water tower, the staircase has the 2nd n 3rd steps missing, i failed to note this on the way down and got a very sudden jolt lol.


----------



## tumbles

The sale of the site has been put back to at least 2010. At the same time the Colchester Gazzette reported this they also mentioned about some travellers setting up next door by the stadium....


----------



## shadowman

urbtography said:


> Ahhhh, oooo do you live there?  i didnt see you when i was wandering around, im suprised i didnt attract half the police force though, im so clumsy in those corridors i walked into everything piece of plastic or rubble possible.
> 
> EDIT:
> There appears to be random piles of metal appearing around severalls, i suspect pikeys, also piles of pipe insulation, signs of whats left of piping i suppose, also i dont know if anyone else has noted this but, be careful on i think its floor 3 or 4 of the water tower, the staircase has the 2nd n 3rd steps missing, i failed to note this on the way down and got a very sudden jolt lol.



I saw small piles of copper tubing and cable,taps etc,this was about 6 months ago.There was even the same in the tunnels(copper mine).I nearly fell down the stairs too,dangerous stuff.Good explor though.


----------



## urbtography

Me n kichi never made it to the tunnels


----------



## Megahurtz400

I fancy a group explore when i get some time off work, college all week, then work both days of the weekend is killing me 

May organise one soon, seeming as my last one didnt come off, due to my own stupid fault


----------



## KiChiMi

urbtography said:


> Me n kichi never made it to the tunnels



Nope, but i made it there last night with another urbex team ;D

Its so scary in the dark, worse than in the day.

Weirdly enough, the tunnels wernt that spectacular. Sort of boring. 

You can get in to them from a few of the buildings by looking under the stair cases, we found a staircase going down to a corridor then in to the tunnels.

They seem intact and a great way to get from one place to another in severalls, take boots when you go down there as some of it is flooded.


----------



## Sectionate

All the tunnels did was transport services (steam, water etc)

You barely find anything interesting, unless you are lucky and happen to stumble upon a pile of old plans, like i did at Denbigh. And the old wheel chairs


----------



## Midnight

Another visit is on the cards for soon... so anyone that wants to come let me know.. gonna be a nice chilled explore with cake


----------



## MD

mmmmmmmm cake sounds interesting


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Alpha Building*

*Alpha Building, Severalls Hospital*

Fencing has recently been put-up around Alpha Building. At last, it's good to see fencing being put-up BEFORE it gets burned to the ground!......unlike Ivy Villa 

Ivy Villa -September, 2008.....










Lb:jimlad:


----------



## shadowman

On a very recent visit to Severals someone has been round marking up items for salvage,Mostly windows and doors,with black spray paint,maybe this is demolition company??


----------



## urbtography

Could well be or it could be a more sinister reason like pikeys, but hopefully its items marked for salvage to prevent more damage being caused.


----------



## Lightbuoy

shadowman said:


> On a very recent visit to Severals someone has been round marking up items for salvage,Mostly windows and doors,with black spray paint,maybe this is demolition company??



Cheers for the info -hadn't noticed that.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## shadowman

It is most noticable in the elegant building near the boiler house(the one with stage) with little messages like "1 x Round Window" and " 2 x Sash Windwe" in black pen.If you look carefully its all over the hospital, but very random.


----------



## urbtography

shadowman said:


> It is most noticable in the elegant building near the boiler house(the one with
> stage) with little messages like "1 x Round Window" and " 2 x Sash Windwe" in black pen.If you look carefully its all over the hospital, but very random.



Thats the chapel, and i hope this is some sort of reclaim operation to save stuff, saves it being trashed futher.
Although i spose id better get my next explore in before its too late.


----------



## Lightbuoy

urbtography said:


> Thats the chapel, and i hope this is some sort of reclaim operation to save stuff, saves it being trashed futher.
> Although i spose id better get my next explore in before its too late.



I think that Shads might be referring to Larch Villa / House (the one with the columns), but agree -hopefully as much of the Hospital can be kept. Although now that the sale is off, I fear that Sevs is only going to get worse 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

shadowman said:


> It is most noticable in the elegant building near the boiler house(the one with stage) with little messages like "1 x Round Window" and " 2 x Sash Windwe" in black pen.If you look carefully its all over the hospital, but very random.



Thanks, I'll have to have a look next time I "happen to be passing"


----------



## Megahurtz400

Take a look in the Meets forum at my Severalls meet thread guys 

Still lots of places to fill!!


----------



## urbtography

Am i right in thinking that all the boilers have been removed from the boiler house? ive seen pictures of them in posts from years ago but i didnt see them when i was there??? :S I remember the guard mentioning something about pikeys and boilers but they cant of stolen all of them. Or was i just looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Pete

urbtography said:


> Am i right in thinking that all the boilers have been removed from the boiler house? ive seen pictures of them in posts from years ago but i didnt see them when i was there??? :S I remember the guard mentioning something about pikeys and boilers but they cant of stolen all of them. Or was i just looking in the wrong place.



They had been cut up and taken away by the last time I visited, as had the calorifiers. 

Pete


----------



## urbtography

Pete said:


> They had been cut up and taken away by the last time I visited, as had the calorifiers.
> 
> Pete




Ahhh thanks for the clarification  The diesel storage tanks are still there though, next to the main boiler room. Calorifiers? What were they for, i assume they were for the hot water supply? What did they look like?


----------



## Lightbuoy

urbtography said:


> Ahhh thanks for the clarification  The diesel storage tanks are still there though, next to the main boiler room. Calorifiers? What were they for, i assume they were for the hot water supply? What did they look like?



I believe that Calorifiers were used to prevent the build-up of Bacteria in the Water System.

I think that the Calorifiers were in here (or were they on the building next to the Central BoilerHouse? -the one where you accessed it via a ladder?).............

Boilers before removal..........


----------



## urbtography

Why were they removed? Seems a bit random to just remove those things a while after it had closed, why didnt they sort the flooding problem out in the tower at the same time.


----------



## Pete

Lightbuoy said:


> I believe that Calorifiers were used to prevent the build-up of Bacteria in the Water System.
> 
> I think that the Calorifiers were in here (or were they on the building next to the Central BoilerHouse? -the one where you accessed it via a ladder?).............
> 
> Calorifiers were in here?........



The calorifiers were in that room indeed, but as urbtography mentioned, their purpose was to heat water for the hospital's hot water supply. 



urbtography said:


> Why were they removed? Seems a bit random to just remove those things a while after it had closed, why didnt they sort the flooding problem out in the tower at the same time.



I believe their removal has more to do with the rise in the value of scrap metal than anything to do with the site itself. The flooding in the tower is unlikely to ever be rectified until redevelopment as at present there is no financial incentive to do so. I'd imagine if and when the tower is put to a new use, the surrounding buildings will be levelled anyway and they will look at modifications/alleviation then.

Pete


----------



## urbtography

I was thinking to myself surely there would be a drain somewhere in either the adjacent boiler house or the bottom of the tower, they dug them into the ground below ground level so surely theyd of planned for water ingress or water sitting in there, could it just be a simple blocked drain somewhere?


----------



## Sectionate

urbtography said:


> I was thinking to myself surely there would be a drain somewhere in either the adjacent boiler house or the bottom of the tower, they dug them into the ground below ground level so surely theyd of planned for water ingress or water sitting in there, could it just be a simple blocked drain somewhere?



Gotta remember, they will have planned for water ingress back in 1913, 100 years on the system will be defunct lol. And if they did have a pump running to keep water out, it won't running now.

It is skany water down there...


----------



## urbtography

Grrrr silly people, anyone planning on building a tower take note, always include drains at the bottom of it


----------



## urbtography

I can confirm a fence has been erected around around alpha building and its windows have been boarded, as have gamma's windows. Ivy villa has been totally gutted by fire,its destroyed the upper floor balcony causing it to fall inwards, but it doesnt stop there oh no, its been a multiple seat fire so each wing is also destroyed .
Orchard villa is starting to show signs of attempted arson
Firs villa which is just near the chapel is still boarded up securely, although round the back is a very nice patio/covered area which is virtually intact . The chapel is still secure as well. All tunnel entrances outside the fence have been capped with concrete. 

As a side note:
The water level in the tower has fallen. We also met some other ubrexers outside the fence who said they had a map of the tunnel system :O They didnt say where they obtained such a map though, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MD

sounds like the place is getting slowly trashed


----------



## urbtography

Nahhhh i wouldnt say that, the fence is being maintained very well, theres minimal damage being done inbetween my visits, i think the chavs are being kept out 

EDIT: More importantly, Orchard cottage has been demolished and not recently either looks like its been flat for a long time, must of been torched or something


----------



## Abo

urbtography said:


> I can confirm a fence has been erected around around alpha building and its windows have been boarded, as have gamma's windows. Ivy villa has been totally gutted by fire,its destroyed the upper floor balcony causing it to fall inwards, but it doesnt stop there oh no, its been a multiple seat fire so each wing is also destroyed .
> Orchard villa is starting to show signs of attempted arson
> Firs villa which is just near the chapel is still boarded up securely, although round the back is a very nice patio/covered area which is virtually intact . The chapel is still secure as well. All tunnel entrances outside the fence have been capped with concrete.
> 
> As a side note:
> The water level in the tower has fallen. We also met some other ubrexers outside the fence who said they had a map of the tunnel system :O They didnt say where they obtained such a map though, anyone have any ideas?



Was that you we bumped into? Did you find a way in? (seconds thoughts, PM me the answer to that question!)


----------



## shadowman

urbtography said:


> I was thinking to myself surely there would be a drain somewhere in either the adjacent boiler house or the bottom of the tower, they dug them into the ground below ground level so surely theyd of planned for water ingress or water sitting in there, could it just be a simple blocked drain somewhere?



When i worked for the NHS as a Maintenance Operative all the "Below Ground Plant Rooms"(yes thats wat they called them)had a 1 meter deep pit in the corner of the room, fitted in this was a pump controlled by a float switch, as the pit slowly filled with water from leaks etc, it would cause the float switch to turn the pump on and drain the pit,pumping water to a drain somewhere.I guess this room would have had a similar set up.No power to the pump and the room floods.


----------



## urbtography

Chavs have found their way into the admin building, not long until it gets burnt now 

EDIT: on a happier note, theres a cat that appears to know its way into the water tower lol me n kichi saw it run down the stairs and along some pipes and then dissapear into the service tunnels.


----------



## twiggy

A group of us went to severalls a couple of weeks ago, spent a couple of hours at dawn walking round the outside.

Got some nice shoots in the near destroyed Ivy Villa and after exploring Orchard, we we're ready to give up and move onto our next location but we bumped into 2 fellow explores on route back to the car who encouraged us to persevere.

And i'm grateful we did! once inside we spent 4hours there, great explore although i surprised by how empty it was.

The flooding at the bottom of the water tower is still their and looks pretty skank! although i am assuming it has dropped from what it was, and we managed to climb it it was my first water tower  which made me very happy!

Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## Lightbuoy

urbtography said:


> I can confirm a fence has been erected around around alpha building and its windows have been boarded, as have gamma's windows. Ivy villa has been totally gutted by fire,its destroyed the upper floor balcony causing it to fall inwards, but it doesnt stop there oh no, its been a multiple seat fire so each wing is also destroyed .
> Orchard villa is starting to show signs of attempted arson
> Firs villa which is just near the chapel is still boarded up securely, although round the back is a very nice patio/covered area which is virtually intact . The chapel is still secure as well. All tunnel entrances outside the fence have been capped with concrete.
> 
> As a side note:
> The water level in the tower has fallen. We also met some other ubrexers outside the fence who said they had a map of the tunnel system :O They didnt say where they obtained such a map though, anyone have any ideas?



Thanks for the up-date Urbs 

They've now erected a fence around Orchard & Ivy Villa -a bit late in me opinion though!!! 















Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

*First signs of re-development?*

Whilst having fun out in the snow, this sign took me completely by suprise, just west of Myland Court.....

:wideeyed:










Not sure if this means that part or the whole site's been bought now?

The fact that a fence has been put up OUTSIDE of the main fence would suggest that building work or site demo' might be commencing sometime soon, at least within this newly fenced-off area aound Orchard / Ivy Villas?

Any further info would be greatly appreciated 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

A linky to GVA Grimley.....

http://www.gvagrimley.co.uk/x3902.xml

Looks like this Company gives advice etc. to Owners (Public & Private Sectors) & to Developers.

Some interesting sites, including other Hospitals / Workhouses.

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## urbtography

Oh dear, i hope demo doesnt start soon . As for that fence around Ivy and Orchard people are already cutting huge holes in it, which is quite funny lol.


----------



## Lightbuoy

*MARCH, 2009 New A12 junction could free-up Severalls Hospital site for re-development*

*MARCH, 2009 New A12 junction could free-up Severalls Hospital site for re-development*

It would seem that the wheels may finally begin to creak into motion again.....

http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/4241843.Government_confirms___11_2million_for_new_A12_junction/

http://www.cu-fc.com/page/News/0,,10424~1605116,00.html

http://www.colchester2020.com/content_3.asp?level2ID=14&level3ID=101

In a more buoyant economy, this could mean the imminent start on site, but as things stand, could be a while.....


----------



## Sl1pperyWeasel

Tried my first urbex there the other day but was unsuccessfull at entry.
Still nothing obvious going on tho. I did see all the Site work signs tho which is worrying. But like you say with the state of the economy I cant see it happening anytime soon.

Will be trying again in the future. ROC Woodham Ferrers first as its on my doorstep!.

Sl1pp.


----------



## escortmad79

Lightbuoy said:


> In a more buoyant economy, this could mean the imminent start on site, but as things stand, could be a while.....



Pleeeeeeeease not until late July at the earliest!!


----------



## ukmayhem

Spent about 6 hours there yesterday took awhile getting in but we got there in the end ( entry not ideal for big people lol ) Loads to see we didnt even get to see it all. Water tower was open was a lovely day. Found the Mortuary aswell which was happy about. Quiet afew fire damaged buildings some really usafe. Admin is a squeeze to get in but dont bother its fire damaged also. Didnt see any building or demo equipment in there which was reasuring.

Matt


----------



## Lightbuoy

*More damage to the Administration Building -May, 2009*

Did a very recent walk outside of the perimeter fence. It's with sadness that I have to report this latest act of mindless vandalism 
The gutter around the cupola ontop of Admin - looking up from the ground, this had now been ripped off the roof, and judging by the missing roof tiles by the roof valleys, more lead has been removed 

No doubt it is an almost impossible task to protect all the buildings from such thefts / damage, but surely as the only Listed building, the current Owners could be doing more to protect Admin 

Will pop-up some photos later.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Here's the photos of the latest damage to Admin 









Note also the ornate copper ventilation grille has gone just below the Cupola!!! (this was thieved last year)

Also, saw another Site sign board, this one next to Alpha Building






Still no obvious sign of re-development or site set-up though


----------



## urbtography

Thanks for the pics lightbouy, bloody thieving members of the traveling community, i think some of them may of made home close to severalls, this could explain the recent damage.


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital -Latest News -UPDATE*

Whilst perusing on Colchester Borough Council's Website, I noticed that they've updated their Regeneration Page for North Colchester, including the proposed route for the new link road from the A12. Pleased to say that it does not go through the Main Buildings, however, this doesn't necessarily mean that the former Hospital buildings are safe from demo'. Fernholme Villa looks to be in the path of the proposed road however 

Here's the linkies.....

http://www.colchester.gov.uk/Info_page_two_pic_2_det.asp?art_id=8275&sec_id=2114

http://www.colchester.gov.uk/Info_page_two_pic_2_det.asp?art_id=8103&sec_id=2080

Here's a link to the older update specifically for Severalls Hospital.....

http://www.colchester.gov.uk/Info_page_two_pic_2_det.asp?art_id=8269&sec_id=2109


----------



## mookster

thieving bassas



Lightbuoy said:


> Also, saw another Site sign board, this one next to Alpha Building



just a few safety notices then!


----------



## Allstar#500

So is the site still do able at the moment. Or is not worth teh drive over anymore


----------



## erol4130

its always doable, was there the other week. access is tricky but still doable


----------



## mookster

Allstar#500 said:


> So is the site still do able at the moment. Or is not worth teh drive over anymore



if you're planning on going give me a bell


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital Re-development Plans announced*

*Re-development Plan announced by North Essex NHS Foundation Trust*

http://www.nepft.nhs.uk/media/view-news/severalls-hospital/


----------



## mr_bones

That's quite a comprehensive plan, and also a formal warning in the final paragraph towards us lot.

Very useful link, thanks LB


----------



## Lightbuoy

mr_bones said:


> That's quite a comprehensive plan, and also a formal warning in the final paragraph towards us lot.
> 
> Very useful link, thanks LB



Yes, I must admit that I was quite surprised with the last Paragraph -I'd guess that it might have something to do with the recent news report by the BBC?


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Latest News -Colchester B.C. -November, 2009*

Came across this today -a News Release on Colchester B.C.'s website.....

Linky.....
http://www.colchester.gov.uk/Info_page_two_pic_2_det.asp?art_id=8269&sec_id=2109

EDIT:- just noticed Colchester B.C.'s interesting spelling variation of Severalls........or is it *Severall's*!!!

Might just be my bad memory, but I was sure that the Administration Building was protected by a Listing Status. However, Colchester B.C. also state that *NONE* of the Hospital Buildings are Listed!!!???!!!


----------



## Abo

I thought they were listed too, maybe not. I'm sure they wouldn't say they weren't listed if they were (or would they!) Also, their pic is slightly out of date!


----------



## essexmole

well im afraid i can correct you guys as ive been speaking to the owner i will find out more info when i go and see the plans not before i go inside  
anyway they are def listed buildings ive done loads of research in last 2 months and found out loads of info


----------



## Abo

essexmole said:


> well im afraid i can correct you guys as ive been speaking to the owner i will find out more info when i go and see the plans not before i go inside
> anyway they are def listed buildings ive done loads of research in last 2 months and found out loads of info



Severalls is not owned by 1 person, so doesn't have a single "owner". It is owned by HCA (formerly English Partnerships) and North Essex Partnership NHS Foundation Trust. I have no idea who you have been talking to, but I doubt he/she is the owner.


----------



## Lone Explorer

I'm the owner of Severall. And at the weekend just plan old Spartacus


----------



## mc_nebula

New looking security fence there now. Its double layer chain link, two types too. barbed wire at the top and a razor wire roll at the bottom. All the palisade has mesh fence riveted on to the back too.


----------



## shadowman

Why not just remove all of the fences, the site is totally destroyed,why put up fences now whan all of the damage is done.Stupid fools .


----------



## mookster

mc_nebula said:


> New looking security fence there now. Its double layer chain link, two types too. barbed wire at the top and a razor wire roll at the bottom. All the palisade has mesh fence riveted on to the back too.



they really don't want people getting in then....looks like that BBC report worked


----------



## essexmole

hey all well according to the mental health trust person i spoke to they have not wanted anyone to go in there since it closed but people being people like to nose around like our interests for example 

but on the other hand i spose its a good thing they dont as it stops people destroying interesting and historic buildings as there are a minority of idiots who like to smash up steal damage etc etc to buildings like this 


i will be speaking to one of the planners 2moro (tues) about the developments of the site and will keep everyone posted im going to be seeing the plans so i can see what buildings are beig kept but i know 100% that the admin building is staying 

when i have some photos will post as well 
hope this is up to date for everyone 
essex mole


----------



## tumbles

essexmole said:


> hey all well according to the mental health trust person i spoke to they have not wanted anyone to go in there since it closed but people being people like to nose around like our interests for example
> 
> but on the other hand i spose its a good thing they dont as it stops people destroying interesting and historic buildings as there are a minority of idiots who like to smash up steal damage etc etc to buildings like this
> 
> 
> i will be speaking to one of the planners 2moro (tues) about the developments of the site and will keep everyone posted im going to be seeing the plans so i can see what buildings are beig kept but i know 100% that the admin building is staying
> 
> when i have some photos will post as well
> hope this is up to date for everyone
> essex mole



Why don't you just get some pictures. It's well documented about the listed buildings as is the redevelopment plans. As of yet it's still not been sold off and unlikely to be till they decide what they are doing with some relief roads that may infringe the site.


----------



## mr_bones

Keep the talk about fences, access and security off the public forum please. If you want to discuss this kind of thing, do it via private message or email.


----------



## keeblej24

*well*

I see my posts have been removed :s Dont know why? Where can I try organise a visit to Severalls then ?


----------



## klempner69

This looks like a good place to start

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/forumdisplay.php?f=140[/ame]

A bit less attitude and some pleasantry will get you far.


----------



## mr_bones

keeblej24 said:


> I see my posts have been removed :s Dont know why? Where can I try organise a visit to Severalls then ?



1) This thread hasn't been put here to arrange visits
2) Most of your posts on this thread have mentioned fences, access and security. Not allowed
3) When I deleted your posts, I replied to the thread with a reason for doing so
4) New people have to earn trust and respect before expecting people to come and explore with you
5) People your age are not encouraged to join this forum, only a few sensible ones remain.

Many thanks


----------



## Lightbuoy

Perhaps one of the Mods would kindly "clean-up" this Thread? Many thanks in advance 
As has been said before, please only add replies here that are to do with the Thread Title (Severalls Hospital -LATEST NEWS). Thanks peeps


----------



## mr_bones

Sorted, the user 'KeebleJ24' is now banned.


----------

